# The PIG: How do you use it?



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Do just use it to keep tabs on what is going on when in the menu?
Or do you actually use it to fast forward/rewind (trickplay) or even change the channel?


----------



## mlh422 (Dec 19, 2006)

I have been reading most posts here for a few months now, and occasionally even chime in....but...duh.... what's a PIG?  (I realize I'm opening myself up WIDE for public ridicule, but the only "dumb" question is the one that's never asked, right? :lol: )


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

mlh422 said:


> I have been reading most posts here for a few months now, and occasionally even chime in....but...duh.... what's a PIG?  (I realize I'm opening myself up WIDE for public ridicule, but the only "dumb" question is the one that's never asked, right? :lol: )


PIG=Picture In Guide


----------



## harlee (Mar 29, 2007)

Why only two options? I would like to vote for a third option-- both. Actually,
I keep tab of a show while in the PIG and if that show happens to end or I really don't care about it then I'll change channels in the PIG.


----------



## bgolem (Jun 13, 2007)

For as much as I hate the R15, there are some nice features with it. I was previously with Comcast and they had PIG but you couldn't switch channels within the PIG. I love the fact that i can be watching something like espn and still flipping through the guide. And even if I miss something, I love the fact I can rewind and fast forward.

One of the things that I hated with comcast's DVR is that if you went into the menu or your recordings, you would lose the picture. It's definitely a nice feature.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

mlh422 said:


> I have been reading most posts here for a few months now, and occasionally even chime in....but...duh.... what's a PIG?  (I realize I'm opening myself up WIDE for public ridicule, but the only "dumb" question is the one that's never asked, right? :lol: )


Don't feel bad, I had to think about it for awhile myself.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do just use it to keep tabs on what is going on when in the menu?
> Or do you actually use it to fast forward/rewind (trickplay) or even change the channel?


Most of the time I'm listening to the audio not really looking at the PIG. I never use any trick play functions with it nor change channels.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Doing my best to ignore the PIG so it doesn't spoil something that's being recorded (and will therefore be watched completely at some other time). Well, anyway, that's how I imagine I'd use it if my R15 were in a place where I watched TV during primetime.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Often while I am watching a program (recorded or live), I will browse the guide to see what else I want to record or watch. I love the fact that I can skip commercials while in the guide or my playlist or wherever I seem to be.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do just use it to keep tabs on what is going on when in the menu?
> Or do you actually use it to fast forward/rewind (trickplay) or even change the channel?


I have never used it for trick play.But the other two yes.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Most of the time I'm listening to the audio not really looking at the PIG. I never use any trick play functions with it nor change channels.


Plus 1


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Primarily use PIG to continue watching program while surfing the guide or my recording list.

But since I discovered that you can change channels and do trick play in the PIG, I do that too .... mostly to switch channels to preview a program in the guide which I might want to watch.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmmm. I know I voted in this poll, and posted a reply - and now it's not there.

I have not used trick play in the PIG, but I do very regularly do channel changes, mostly by highlighting the channel on the left side of the guide and pressing select. In fact, I would say as much as half my channel changes are done that way.

Carl

Edit: I guess the other post was in the HR20 forum. Sorry about that.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

I pretty much do what Carl6 and Upstream do, but also I use PIG to monitor commercials while doing searches when I'm watching live TV. When the commercials end, I stop doing searches.


----------



## BSwarm (Jun 17, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do just use it to keep tabs on what is going on when in the menu?
> Or do you actually use it to fast forward/rewind (trickplay) or even change the channel?


:bowdown: I didn't even know you *could* do trickplay from the PIG. But I'll be using it that way now.

Thanks!
-B


----------



## unipat (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm with MLBurks. I use it to see if there's anything I could be recording and I _do_ use trickplay at the same time.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll bring up certain shows that I just need to see a bit and mostly hear, and I'll move around the Playlist or Guide or something, setting things up and such. I love it for that. I rarely use trickplay while in it.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I have found that if I have used PIG while watching a recorded program, that when I stop the recorded program, I am not taken to my playlist with the option to keep or delete the program. It just goes to full screen live TV. I have to go back into my playlist, highlight and delete the show (if thats what I want to do). Very annoying if the program is at the bottom of my long playlist. This does not happen if I don't use PIG during the recorded show.


----------



## m_jraj (Oct 11, 2006)

I do two things with it - mute and pause. I can't tell you how many times I have seen the results (apprentice winner, US Open winner, etc.) when the current recorded show I was watching ends and I am FORCED to be taken back to the PIG. I hate it.


----------



## Delenn (Jun 8, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Primarily use PIG to continue watching program while surfing the guide or my recording list.
> 
> But since I discovered that you can change channels and do trick play in the PIG, I do that too .... mostly to switch channels to preview a program in the guide which I might want to watch.


Me too


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't like the PIG. How do you get rid of it? I'm sorry, but I changed from a TiVo to a R-15. It's really hard to get use to the R-15. By the way, what is a trick play?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

gordon1fan said:


> I don't like the PIG. How do you get rid of it? I'm sorry, but I changed from a TiVo to a R-15. It's really hard to get use to the R-15.


You cannot remove the PIG.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Trick Play refers to being able to pause, rewind, fast forward, etc.

Carl


----------

